# JD 630 Gas Hydraulic fluid leak behind Remote Valve Housing



## TSherm (Apr 13, 2020)

I noticed behind the DRVC (Dual Remote Valve Cylinder) housing where it bolts to an "adapter" is a steady leak- Is this just a gasket issue? O-Rings? I also have a leak in this housing where the Control Arm goes in...is this a easy/hard job?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy TSherm, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Should be all o-rings. See if you can get a kit from John Deere. You must have the exact o-rings or you risk another leak. The shaft seal on your control arm may be a PITA. If so, take it to a hydraulics shop for repair.


----------



## TSherm (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks, I ordered a manual so hopefully I can get a kit seal part number


----------

